# Yoder's Canned Meats



## Melensdad

Yoders is a common Amish name in my area and one associated with good quality commercial goods.  We have purchased a couple different items from them. Tried the hamburger, turkey and chicken. I was becoming more curious about the products.In short I wanted to see the place and check if they had a retail store.

This is where the story begins. Try to find ANY information about a company named Yoders online. I will help you out. You can't. It is impossible because it does not exist other than a PO Box number in Ohio.

Well if Yoders does not exist where are all the Yoder products from, and how did they get the Yoders label?

Again I am glad you asked.After a few hours of searching I finally figured out how to narrow it down. Each product can has a USDA meat processing number. Those numbers all lead to only one place. Order Online

In short someone out there has requested them to make a private label (_they advertise they will do this on there website_) named Yoders.  Why does the label matter you ask? It doesn't. Unless you want to pay more for the exact same product.

Yoders Hamburger $84.95 12 Cans/Case of fresh REAL Canned Hamburger/Ground Beef






OR directly from the source...
$68.70 Homestyle Canned Meat 12-Pack (28 oz.)

The best part.If you order directly you can mix and match 12 cans of Chicken, Beef, Pork, Taco filling, Beef and Gravy (Yoders beef chunks) or Turkey....and save a good chunk of change.

So "Yoders Canned Meats" appears to be Werling & Sons, Inc under a private label, and yes they have a physical location and a retail store...in Ohio. Mystery solved.
Welcome to Werling & Sons, Inc.


On a side note.Who ever choose the name Yoders was no doubt trying to link the canned products to Yoders Meat and Cheese Company | Shipshewana Amish Family Owned | Grain Fed Beef, Organic foods, Hormone free meats a company here in northern Indiana.  In short save yourself some money and do not order "Yoders" get the same product and save money by buying from the source. 

Welcome to Werling & Sons, Inc.


----------



## Big Dog

I can drive 12 miles (Trade City/Smicksburg) and see Yoder on every other building inside a 5 mile radius in any direction ................. 

What do you do with canned hamburger???????????


----------



## Melensdad

sloppy joes
chili
taco salad
spaghetti sauce
sprinkle into layers of lasagna


----------



## DaveNay

Melensdad said:


> On a side note.Who ever choose the name Yoders was no doubt trying to link the canned products to Yoders Meat and Cheese Company | Shipshewana Amish Family Owned | Grain Fed Beef, Organic foods, Hormone free meats a company here in northern Indiana.  In short save yourself some money and do not order "Yoders" get the same product and save money by buying from the source.



Knowing what I know about Shipshewana, I would have a hard time eating a meat product packaged in that town.


----------



## Big Dog

Melensdad said:


> sloppy joes
> chili
> taco salad
> spaghetti sauce
> sprinkle into layers of lasagna



I thought it was something different than if you just browned ground round. What am I missing other than convenience?


----------



## Melensdad

Convenience and nothing more.  

Sometimes we don't have a pound or two of ground beef in the freezer/refrigerator. Sometimes its just a time/laziness issue.


----------



## DaveNay

Melensdad said:


> Convenience and nothing more.
> 
> Sometimes we don't have a pound or two of ground beef in the freezer/refrigerator. Sometimes its just a time/laziness issue.



Great for camping...although I usually pre-cook for camping and freeze the entire dish so I am only re-heating.


----------



## Melensdad

DaveNay said:


> Great for camping...although I usually pre-cook for camping and freeze the entire dish so I am only re-heating.



I was gonna say CAMPING but who here would believe I go camping?


----------



## muleman RIP

About the only canned meat we eat is Corned beef and tuna. Everything else is our own. Got a few hundred lbs. in the freezers and another 1/2 of hog to pick up from the smokehouse. Had a ham steak last night and they are great.


----------



## pirate_girl

DaveNay said:


> Knowing what I know about Shipshewana, I would have a hard time eating a meat product packaged in that town.


I love going to Shipshewana! 

Bob, my brother in law works as a foreman at a plant here in town.
It used to be called Yoder's years ago, then changed the name to I&K, then Chef's Solutions.
They still pack and ship a lot of stuff for Yoder's.
I've never had the canned meat though.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I've never even heard of canned hamburger.


----------



## loboloco

PBinWA said:


> I've never even heard of canned hamburger.


Just stay away from freeze dried pork chops or hamburger patties.  Those things taste like cardboard even after you add the tobasco.


----------



## Av8r3400

PBinWA said:


> I've never even heard of canned hamburger.



Me either.  Is is precooked or raw in the can?


----------



## pixie

I was hoping for a canned bacon review 

One place said not to bother, one said it was OK ???


----------



## Erik

I've had the CMMG canned "tactical bacon" and it was pretty tasty.
Canned meat (hamburger, etc...) is shelf stable for at least 2 years and up to 10 or more (depending on who you're hearing it from) if kept at 65 degrees - with no need to reconstitute like the dehydrated/freeze dried products available from emergency essentials or mountain house.


----------



## dixiedragon

and depending on the shelf life you might want meat in your food stockpile?  I don't think I would since I've seen what happens to canned goods over time but .....


----------

